# 7.62 NATO ammo in .308 hunting rifle.. Is it actually safe ?



## SkiDaddler (Feb 5, 2006)

I've read several articles and I've drawn the following conclusions...

1. The 7.62 casings will not be reuseable/reloadable. The MIL ammo is a little shorter and it will stretch in a .308 chamber. I don't reload anyway.

2. .308 in a miltary 7.62 is a major no-no due to higher pressures.

3. 7.62 ammo is very cheap, but not necessarily accurate.

4. MIL ball ammo is more prone to ricochet.

5. Avoid certain (most) foreign made ammo.

I'm still a little reluctant to try it until I get the final word from you guys.

I would try to stick with USA made ammo. Will the powder used hurt the barrel ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

1. Only the Burden primed casings will not be usable. They are reusable but usually require allot more work. Mill casings are thicker so reduce your loads by 10%

2. You should avoid 308 in certain Mil guns because of the higher pressure. Most of them are able to handle it but your mileage may very.

3. M-80 will normally give you 1.5 to 2.5 inch groups sometimes more sometimes less depending on your gun.

4. It is no more or less prone to ricochet than any other type pf bullet. Any bullet will bounce if they hit a surface at the right angle.

5. Some of the foreign stuff is not worth the shipping to get it to you. Pakistan and Indian ammo. Other countries that are making NATO spec ammo is good stuff. Santa Barbra (spain) Hertinberger, South Africa, and port(Portugal) these countries make some very good ammo.

You might as well stick with the US stuff. There are many manufactures that make match ammo. This might be your best bet. Just shooting your gun will take your gun one more shot closer to needing a new tube. The M80 may be a cheap alternative for practicing off hand depending on how hard you hold your gun. If you are a rock then only match ammo will help if you are all over the place M80 is a good thing.

Chuck Norris once decided to make a vibrator that would simulate the size and power of his actual penis. The result was a baseball bat tied to a jackhammer.


----------

